# Men riding a "Women's frame"



## beboptank (Nov 23, 2015)

Had some fun and went to go test ride some bikes to kill some time between weekend events. 

Jumped on a Women's Cannondale CAAD10 with SRAM Force/Rival group. It was a blast. Very fun to ride and really enjoyed leaning in on the bike around turns. Get back in the shop and the person on the floor explained that its the short wheelbase and top tube. Yet I measured the top tube center to center and it was the size advertised on the seat post, 54cm. 

Anyone else have an explanation as to why I was considering walking out with the bike right then and there? 

P.S
Yes I know, I have tons of Swiss cheese holes in my knowledge. Hence why I come here for any help that is able to lend a hand. 
Thanks


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If it fits and you like it, get it. The bike can't tell if you have an innie or an outie.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I think a men's bike can do the same thing. Maybe your body is trying to tell you something?


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Womens' frames are designed with different body proportions in mind My wife's 2 bikes are both 'mens' frames, but she's on the tall side of women, and couldn't find a 'womans' frame that she felt comfortable on. It really makes no difference, save for maybe the color scheme. Hell, I tried out a Specialized Ruby and loved it.

Whatever floats your boat...if you enjoy the bike, you'll ride it more. In the end, isn't that what we're all after?


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

beboptank said:


> Had some fun and went to go test ride some bikes to kill some time between weekend events.
> 
> Jumped on a Women's Cannondale CAAD10 with SRAM Force/Rival group. It was a blast. Very fun to ride and really enjoyed leaning in on the bike around turns. Get back in the shop and the person on the floor explained that its the short wheelbase and top tube. Yet I measured the top tube center to center and it was the size advertised on the seat post, 54cm.
> 
> ...


Is the bike painted teal? Pink handlebar wrap? Dainty short nosed saddle with slightly wider spread in back? :nono:

Then go for it! If anything, the geometry will be a little shorter in reach, as you found out cornering, or maybe not. It would be interesting to compare dimensions and geometries of the other Cannondales in the line.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

In general, women have proportionally longer legs than men do. Therefore, a women's specific frame will have a proportionally longer seat tube and shorter top tube.

Keep in mind that Cannondale as well as many other road frame sizes are top tube length. So a 54 men's frame will have a shorter seat tube than a 54 women's frame while the top tube will be the same.

If the bike fits, wear it. But get your LBS to put you and your bike on the trainer and dial in your fit properly.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Are Women's Body Proportions Different From Men's?
http://www.womenscycling.ca/blog/georgena-terry/womens-body-proportions-different-mens/
So much about "women have relatively longer legs"?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The wheelbase is essentially the same at only .2 shorter for the womens. Top tube is a little shorter but your body dictates what top tube length you get not visa versa.
I suspect you'd find the men's version handled the same way and as if often the case bike shop boy doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Surfer kids in Santa Cruz ride girls bikes with boards attached on a holder all the time. I think it is easier to mount and dismount the bike as you can swing your leg forward instead of up and over the seat. The same principal would apply to a grocery store bike as it would be easier to manage your shopping on a frame of that style especially with a front mounted basket . On a road bike you need to be fitted to a bike. I know that bike shops want you to ride around in the parking lot and then buy a bike but a proper fitting is really needed if your going to make cycling a lifestyle activity.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

If they sold Canyon's here and the geometry panned out, I wouldn't bat an eye at riding this women's frame.

View attachment 313907


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Got Time said:


> Are Women's Body Proportions Different From Men's?
> Are Women's Body Proportions Different From Men's? -
> So much about "women have relatively longer legs"?



If this is indeed true, does this mean that bike manufacturers have been getting it wrong? I would think for the interest of the bottom line, they would know by now what sells and what doesn't. Then again, it could be that some consumers don't pay any attention to the frame proportion differences and that some women just want that pink, purple or teal bike while many men just wouldn't be caught dead on a women's bike regardless of color.

I do know women who say they are more comfortable on men's bikes. I think you can find exception to every "rule" because we are not clones.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

Short (5'7") male here. About a month ago, I sat down for an hour and compared the measurements/angles on this bike (Jamis Xenith Pro Di2 Femme Bike > Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA ) with the one I've been riding for a decade. I came to the conclusion that I could probably make it work with an investment in the right saddle and stem. The thought of saving $2600 on a Di2-equipped bike was too tempting to pass up, and I ordered. Turns out, I only needed the saddle. The stem was at the top of 3 inches of spacers, so I just had to move it down. I am EXTREMELY happy with my purchase.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

First 'their' bathrooms, now 'their' frames. 
What's this world coming to? Don't do it.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I've figured out _some_ WSD frames fit me best.

Am keeping an eye on the Eddy Merckx Milano72; waiting for when they get the frame colour right. Maybe next year's models


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

_Is the bike painted teal? Pink handlebar wrap? Dainty short nosed saddle with slightly wider spread in back?_

When you see a guy riding a bike like that, just assume he can back it up. 

I love my Trek WSD mtb, very comfortable. The FS mtb is an extra-small frame, so WSD isn't necessary (I don't think), but I've maxed out the spacers in hopes of alleviating back pain (doesn't seem to help the back much, but it's comfortable otherwise.)

Seems like no matter what bike I get, I'm stretched out more than everybody else. These are flat-bar bikes btw.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Christine said:


> Seems like no matter what bike I get, I'm stretched out more than everybody else. These are flat-bar bikes btw.


Have you tried a shorter, more upright stem? Or maybe get a handlebar with a rise and tilt them slightly back toward you.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

upstateSC-rider said:


> First 'their' bathrooms, now 'their' frames.
> What's this world coming to? Don't do it.


But, what frames can transgenders use?


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

lampshade said:


> But, what frames can transgenders use?


Mixtes

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Lombard said:


> Have you tried a shorter, more upright stem? Or maybe get a handlebar with a rise and tilt them slightly back toward you.


Think that's what I have. Slightly bent in any case.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Christine said:


> _Is the bike painted teal? Pink handlebar wrap? Dainty short nosed saddle with slightly wider spread in back?_
> 
> When you see a guy riding a bike like that, just assume he can back it up.
> 
> ...


This recalls the days of Jan Ullrich, a muscle guy by any standards, forced to ride Pink Cannondales for team Telekom. One of my buddies is proudly keeping his replica of this bike. A couple of years ago, he married a hot woman, so gender doesn't appear to be his problem.


----------



## GammaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

To be honest, I'm considering getting a women's frame next if it fits me right. I have a medium bike, now, that should 'fit' my 5'10" body, but to make it fit I had to put the saddle all the way forward, and take off the 110mm stem to put on an very, very short 70mm stem with a huge 25-degree rise.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Fredrico said:


> This recalls the days of Jan Ullrich, a muscle guy by any standards, forced to ride Pink Cannondales for team Telekom. One of my buddies is proudly keeping his replica of this bike. A couple of years ago, he married a hot woman, so gender doesn't appear to be his problem.


Pink is all over Giro d'Italia.

















Even the confetti.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Got Time said:


> Are Women's Body Proportions Different From Men's? -
> So much about "women have relatively longer legs"?


so ride a woman's bike if you have a big rack?


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

blackfrancois said:


> so ride a woman's bike if you have a big rack?


Maybe you haven't seen some of middle age overweight male that I've seen. It reminds me of Seinfeld episode which Kramer comes up with the bras for men called "bro".


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

bvber said:


> Maybe you haven't seen some of middle age overweight male that I've seen. It reminds me of Seinfeld episode which Kramer comes up with the bras for men called "bro".


It's a manzier.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't agree, womens center of gravity is lower than a man's. Some women are all hips & legs. That paper has one diagram indicating the exact opposite of the woman engineers study.
But I don't think one can make any grand generality on this subject.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

GammaDriver said:


> To be honest, I'm considering getting a women's frame next if it fits me right. I have a medium bike, now, that should 'fit' my 5'10" body, but to make it fit* I had to put the saddle all the way forward*.......


Very, very bad idea unless you want to destroy your knees.



GammaDriver said:


> , and take off the 110mm stem to put on an very, very short 70mm stem with a *huge 25-degree rise*.


Much better idea. And that is not that huge. I use a 40 degree stem. It's whatever works for you. 

A women's specific frame may very well be a good idea for you.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

GammaDriver said:


> but to make it fit I had to put the saddle all the way forward.


Yes, very bad idea as Lombard said. The first part of a fit is get the saddle position correct. That's done independent of reach.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I read an article a few years ago debunking the "woman have longer legs relative to their height" myth. I can't cite the source, but hey, this is the internet. Who needs evidence. Or, maybe someone else remembers this article and can put a finger on it. 

I'll summarize:
- Men are must as likely to have long legs - relative to their height
- Women's center of gravity is their hips/ass... just like men
- Woman have boobs. Men don't have boobs.
- Men typically (we're talking cyclists here) have larger/stronger triceps and overall upper body strength. 
- ^that^ - combined with the no boobs thing - makes women more comfortable in a less stretched-out, leaning-forward position.

Manufacturers capitalized on this, painted bikes pink and gave them girly names. We (marketing people) call that segmentation. It works. Sorry.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

OldZaskar said:


> ...
> - Woman have boobs. *Men don't* have boobs.
> ...


Yes they do, at least when they get older. As OldZaskar, you would know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

bvber said:


> Yes they do, at least when they get older. As OldZaskar, you would know what I'm talking about...


Yeah, when they stop doing bench presses and working the levers of industry! Use it or lose it! Muscle is replaced by fat, and the old guy has "boobs." Properly trained, a 70 year old guy could still look like Superman!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

bvber said:


> Pink is all over Giro d'Italia.
> 
> View attachment 319259
> 
> ...


Viva Italia! :thumbsup:


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Fredrico said:


> Properly trained, a 70 year old guy could still look like Superman!


Still "boobs". :hand: It's the extra weight located on the upper body we are talking about.


----------



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

duriel said:


> I think a men's bike can do the same thing. Maybe your body is trying to tell you something?


Bwahahaha!


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

bvber said:


> Still "boobs". :hand: It's the extra weight located on the upper body we are talking about.


Lots of older men in health clubs, running races, and tri's without boobs. If someone stays fit and active, most don't get boobs.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I think at least one of my bikes is either for women or it's unisex or whatever.

Last time I asked though they were all bleeding heart liberals and wanted nothing but equality, so I don't think they care if I ride them.

If someone decides to make fun of me behind my back or whatever at the start line, that's fine. They'll be behind my back the whole time anyway, where they belong.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I went out the the garage and the men's and women's bikes were ... a.... well you know!~


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

stanseven said:


> Lots of older men in health clubs, running races, and tri's without boobs. If someone stays fit and active, most don't get boobs.


I've seen many young and older lean athletic women "without" boobs. So there you have it.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

if you're a really big boob, it's hard to tell what kind of bike is under you.


----------

